# Anlaufwarneinrichtung nach Kat.2/PL"c"



## Dumbledore (4 August 2009)

Hallo auch,

wir haben hier ein kleines Verständnisproblem für unsere Typ-C-Norm (EN1034-1). Diese fordert für die Anlage eine Anlaufwarneinrichtung nach Kat.2 der EN954-1 (neuere Fassung mit PL"c" nach EN13849).



> 5.6.2 Die Steuerung der Anlaufwarneinrichtung muß
> Kategorie 2 von EN 954-1 entsprechen, soweit für spezielle
> Maschinen nach Anhang A dieser Norm keine andere Kategorie
> festgelegt ist. Die Anlaufwarneinrichtung muß mit dem
> ...


 
Die Frage die sich jetzt stellt ist die, wie man mit einer normalen Steuerung (Siemens S7 usw.) eine solche Forderung erfüllen und auch rechnerisch (Sistema) nachweisen kann. Z.Zt. werden die Hupe und die Startwarnlampe durch Stromrelais überwacht, aber diese Überwachung und zugehörige Verriegelung samt Bildung der Zeitfenster erfolgt in einer normalen S7 bzw. PCS7. 

Frage an die "Fachwelt" : ist sowas überhaupt so machbar? wenn nein, wie dann? Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel für eine Anlaufwarnung die normgerecht nach den genannten Sicherheitskategorien ausgeführt wurde?

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Safety (4 August 2009)

*Meinung*

Hallo,
wir sollten zunächst einmal die Sicherheitsfunktion festlegen. 
Für mich ist es die Manuelle Rückstellfunktion, und ich denke das wird sehr schwer mit einer Normal-SPS. Besonders da ja auch die Zeiten Sicher sein sollten.

Ich versuche die Sicherheitsfunktion mal zu beschreiben:
Ausgehend von der Annahme das hier eine Bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit einem Verrieglungsschalter also Input ( Subsystem 1) vorhanden ist.
Also der Verrieglungsschalter schaltet eine Sichere Logik (Subsystem 2) und dann kommen die Aktoren (Subsystem 3), die wir jetzt mal außen vor lassen wollen.
Ich würde als Logik, eine Sicherheits-SPS einsetzen die dann die Gesamte Logik übernimmt. Daran dann an nicht sichere Ausgänge die Signalgeber, da es hier ja um Einschalten geht und nicht um Sicheres Ausschalten! 
Die eigentlich SiFU ist die Rückstellfunktion die erst erfolgen darf wenn:
1. Die Tür geschlossen ist
2. Der Manuelle Rückstelltaster betätigt wurde
3. Die Signalgeber beide eingeschaltet sind
4. Und eine sichere Zeit lang ein waren
5. Und eine weitere Sichere Wartezeit abgelaufen ist.
6. Keine Fehler bei den Signalen

Also ich sehe die Stromüberwachungsgeräte nur als Testkanal
Die dann beide auf einen Eingang der Sicherheits-SPS gehen und hier wird ein Kreuzvergleich und ein Plausibilitätsvergleich gemacht und nur wenn das alles passt wird die SiFu zurückgestellt!

Für die Berechnung bräuchte man MTTFd werte der Stromüberwachungsgeräte, das wird schwer werden, aber da man hier Signal Geräte einsetzt die auch nie und nimmer sicher sind sehe ich das nicht als Kritisch an und man könnte auch Schätzen, siehe auch 13849 Verfahren Guter Ingenieurmäßiger Praxis und auch BGIA-Bericht, es handelt sich um einen Zusätzlichen Diagnosepfad. Auch in der Betriebsanleitung Manuelle Tests der Signalgeber verlangen und Benutzerinformationen anbringen.

Durch den Kreuzvergleich und Plausibilitätsvergleich erkennen wir sehr viele Fehler. DC sehe ich hier als mindestens Mittel an. 

Die Zeiten und alles andere wird über die Sicherheits-SPS gemacht hat also hoher PL.

Da es sich „nur“ um eine Anlaufwarnung handelt sehe ich hier keine Probleme!
Aber ich würde auch zusätzlich Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen, Not-Halt-Taster oder Seilzugschalter im Gefahrenbereich. Und die Rückstellfunktionstaster im Blickbereich!

Es kann natürlich auch eine C-Norm geben die so was genau beschreibt auf die man sich dann beziehen kann! Ist immer der einfachste und Beste Weg.

Anbei ein kleines Programm wie so was aussehen könnte.
Alles was ich hier schreibe und zeige sind nur Beispiele, jede Sicherheitsfunktion muss genau betrachtet werden und es kann durch aus auch Falsch sein!
Das Programm ist nicht getestet!


----------



## Dumbledore (4 August 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der Annahme das hier eine Bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit einem Verrieglungsschalter also Input ( Subsystem 1) vorhanden ist
> ...
> Die dann beide auf einen Eingang der Sicherheits-SPS gehen und hier wird ein Kreuzvergleich und ein Plausibilitätsvergleich gemacht und nur wenn das alles passt wird die SiFu zurückgestellt!


 
danke erstmal für den feedback, aber es gibt da ein paar grundlegende Diskkrepanzen.

a. es handelt sich nicht um eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung sondern um den Start einer (verteilten, ausgedehnten) Anlage. Siehe eben das Normzitat.

b. es ist (bisher) keinerlei Sicherheits-SPS vorhanden. Wir reden hier über die Steuerung von grossen Anlagen die bisher über ganz normale S7-4xx bzw über Leitsystem PCS7 geregelt wurde. Wir reden über >100 Antriebe pro Anlage.

Natürlich gibt es in diesen Anlagen ein Not-Halt-System (normalerweise konventionell z.B. Pilz PNOZ) oder auch programmierbar. Natürlich gibt es auch (wo nötig) trennende Schutzeinrichtungen und Schutztüren etc.pp.

Aber all das dient zum STILLSETZEN der Anlage im Notfall z.B. über Abschaltschütze, gerne auch gruppenweise.

Die Frage die sich hier aber stellt - wie realisieren wir den START der Anlage nach der zitierten Typ-C-Norm, wenn wir keine Sicherheits-SPS haben? Die Anlage wird über normale S7/PCS7-Steuerungen betrieben.

Gibt es evtl. Hardware-Steuergeräte die genau diese Aufgabe (Anlaufwarnung nach Kat.2) erfüllen? Aber wie bindet man diese in eine "normale" Steuerung ein wenn nur die START-Bedingung sicher sein muss ?!?

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Safety (4 August 2009)

> 5.6.2 Die Steuerung der Anlaufwarneinrichtung muß
> Kategorie 2 von EN 954-1 entsprechen, soweit für spezielle
> Maschinen nach Anhang A dieser Norm keine andere Kategorie
> festgelegt ist. Die Anlaufwarneinrichtung muß mit dem
> ...


 
Hallo Du hast Recht ich habe diesen Absatz nicht genau gelesen!
Auch das Programmbeispiel bildet nicht diese Funktion nach da ich keine Bereitschaftszeit programmiert habe!
Ob es ein Gerät gibt das genau diese Funktion nachbildet und mindest ein KAT2 PLc erüllt ist mir nicht bekannt!

Die Norm schreibt *„**Die Steuerung der Anlaufwarneinrichtung muß*
*Kategorie 2 von EN 954-1 entsprechen“ *
Architektur von KAT2 bedeutet Einkanalig mit Testfunktion und MTTFd mittel bis hoch und DC von niedrig bis Mittel, hier sehe ich bei einer Standart SPS folgende Probleme wie soll die Testung erfolgen. Denn die Testung sollte öfter als die Anforderung erfolgen im Säulendiagramm wird eine 100 fach häufigere Testung eingerechnet! Auch kenne ich keine Anwendung bei der eine SPS alleine ein KAT2 erreicht! Also fällt für mich KAT2 flach denn es geht nicht um die Signalgeber sondern um *die Steuerung. *Laut Norm ist ein PLc auch mit einer KAT 1 erreichbar aber nicht mit einer Standart SPS siehe auch BGIA-Bericht 2/2008 6.3.10.
Also was bleibt uns eine Steuerung die min. PLc kann, dass Beispiel ist mit einer Steuerung in PLe gemacht. Diese muss dann den gesamten Anlauf managen und dann wenn alle Zeiten und Tastenfolgen O.K. dann wird deine Anlage gestartet. 

Leider liegt mir diese Norm nicht vor! Und aus dem Auszug kann man nur lesen, dass die Steuerung der Anlaufwarnung KAT2 haben soll aber wie das ganz dann mit dem Start aussieht steht da nicht! Müsste man klären! Bedeutet in welcher KAT muss die Anlage bis zur Startfreigabe angehalten sein?

Wenn die Gefahrbringenden Anlagenteile solange sicher Abgeschaltet bleiben müssen bis einer im Zeitfenster eine Taste drückt, dann bleibt Dir auch hier nichts anderes Übrig das in dem Geforderten PLr zumachen!

Und es gibt auch kleine Sicherheits-SPSen.

.


----------



## istat_gb (5 August 2009)

> Und es gibt auch kleine Sicherheits-SPSen


 
Richtig.... 
Wenn es nur darum geht, mind. Kat. 2 umzusetzen:

Wieso nicht ein (Kat-4-)Sicherheitsrelais mit Zeitverzögerten Ausgängen? (Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht genau weiss, was man dabei alles einstellen und zusätzlich anschließen kann - hab nur schonmal etwas davon gelesen) 

Was dann hinten dran hängt sollte nat. dann auch passen. 


Kann man das evtl. so realisieren?


----------



## Rene_sps (5 August 2009)

aber sowas kann doch nicht sein!!!! es ist ungefähr das problem was ich habe. (siehe "Hilfe, Rechnen mit Sistema") alle Sicherheits-Funktionen zum Stillsetzen im Notfall oder ähnliches werden über Sicherheits-SPSen realisiert oder NOT-HALT-Relais und alle anderen Funktionen über eine Standart SPS. Jetzt kann man eine Standart Funktion, wie das auswählen einer Betriebsart oder ausschalten einer Bremse nicht mehr über eine Standart SPS realisieren?????? Dann ist der Einsatz einer Standart -SPS ja bald nicht mehr möglich. Zumal die Werte von z.B. Siemens ja wirklich schlecht sind. 
Dann kommt noch dazu, das man Ausgänge der Standart-SPS (weil sie ja nicht sicher sind) mit einer Sicherheits-SPS überwachen will, wie z.B die Auswahl einer Betriebsart. Das Funktioniert auch alles Super, bis man es in Sistema darstellen möchte. Hier bilden die Sicherheits-SPSen und Sicherheits-Relais, nach Angaben der Hersteller, ein eigenes Subsystem was die Darstellung in einem Test-Kanal oder 2ten Kanal unmöglich macht.
Beispiele des Reports, sind bestimmt hilfreich aber zwischen Theorie und Praxis ist da doch noch ein kleiner Unterschied. 

sorry wenn jemand das anders sieht aber das musste mal raus.!!!


----------



## Safety (5 August 2009)

*Sicherheitsfunktionen d*

Normenlage:
*EN ISO 12100-2*
*4.11.10*
*Auswahl von Steuerungs,. und Betriebsarten*

*Ist die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut, dass mehrere Steuerungsabläufe oder Betriebsarten möglich sind, die unterschiedliche Schutzmaßnahmen und/oder Arbeitsabläufe erfordern (z.B. für Einstellen, Einrichten, Instandhaltung, Inspektion), muss sie mit einem in jeder Stellung abschließbaren Betriebsartenschalter ausgestattet sein. Jede Stellung des Wahlschalters muss deutlich erkennbar sein und darf nur die Auswahl einer einzigen Steuer,- oder Betriebsart ermöglichen.*

*Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahlmittel ersetzt werden, durch die nur bestimmte Gruppen von Bedienpersonen bestimmt Funktionen der Maschinen ausführen (z.B. Zugangscode für Bestimmte numerisch gesteuerte Funktionen)*



*EN 60204-1*
*9.2.3*
*Jede Maschine kann eine oder mehrere Betriebsarten haben, die von der Art der Maschine und Ihrer Anwendung bestimmt werden.*
*Sofern durch eine Betriebsartenwahl eine Gefahrbringende Situation entstehen kann, muß eine solche Wahl durch geeignete Mittel verhindert werden( z.B. Schlüsselschalter, Zugangscode)……………….*

Also Ihr dürft hier nichts durcheinander bringen. Es handelt sich um Betriebsarten die Gefährlich sind, z.B. Einrichten. Da der Bediener dann in den Gefahrenbereich geht und z.B. mit einer Zustimmeinrichtung einen begrenzte Funktion sicher freigibt. Aber dies dann auch nur, wenn noch andere Dinge beachtet wurden, Sichere Begrenzte Geschwindigkeit usw. also eine Plumpes überbrücken ist nicht erlaubt. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.
Also ist der Schlüsselschalter in die Sicherheitsfunktion mit einzubeziehen und muss dem PLr entsprechen. Aber die Normalen Betriebsarten wie Automatik und Manuelbetrieb, wenn die Maschine in einem Sichere Zustand ist braucht man nicht in diese Sicherheitsfunktion einzubeziehen, man muss nur dafür sorgen das diese bei der Anwahl z.B. Einrichten Sicher Verhindert werden!

Wenn dein Ausgang der Standart SPS eine Sicherheitsfunktion hat dann muss er dem geforderten PLr entsprechen!


----------



## istat_gb (5 August 2009)

Hmm, ich will jetzt das Thema nicht zu sehr abweichen lassen, aber da es gerade passt:

Ich hatte auch schonmal überlegt, ob der Schlüsselschalter nun mit in die Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) kommt, oder nicht.

ich habe gedacht, dass ich nur die Betriebsartenwahl "absichern" muss und dass der Schalter dann nicht mehr in meine SF einbezogen wird.
Abgesichert habe ich die Betriebsartenwahl meinetwegen über einen Schlüsselschalter...

in der Betriebsart (Einrichten beispielsweise) ist meine Absicherung doch über einen (zum Beispiel) Zustimmschalter realisiert. Zwar muss der Schlüsselschalter "aktiv" sein und mit verknüpft werden, aber in welchen Teil der SF würde man einen Schlüsselschalter einordnen? Logik? Sensor? 

Von daher finde ich es gut, dass dieses Thema nochmal durchgesprochen wird.

PS: Wo findet man angaben, ob ein Schlüsselschalter ein oder zweikanalig aufgebaut ist? Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Hersteller nennen?


Gruß
André


----------



## Safety (6 August 2009)

*Sicherheitsfunktion*

Hallo, 
sehe den Schlüsselschalter in der Sicherheitsfunktion mit der Bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtung da ja hier der Verriegelungsschalter überbrückt wird! Und als weitere SIFU dann die Freigabe mit der Zustimmeinrichtung. Kann Dir gerne mal ein Beispiel senden mit der Sistema!


----------



## Rene_sps (6 August 2009)

Denke nicht das man das alles so einfach sehen kann! Es gibt ja nunmal C-Normen und in diesen steht oft, das z.B. die trennende Schutzeinrichtung, die Wahl der Betriebsart und das Drücken der Zustimmtaste im Einrichtebetrieb zur Antriebsfreigabe alle als getrennte Sicherheitsfunktionen zu Beurteilen sind.
Es ist schon richtig, das man in einer Sicherheits SPS im Einrichtebetrieb die trennende Schutzeinrichtung überbrückt. Aber man muss ja auch die Sichere Anwahl der Betreibsarten beurteilen.
Das sagt aus, es gibt einen Schlüsselschalter mit dem man die Betriebsarten anwählt dieser schaltet meistens den Eingang an einer Standart SPS, der nicht sichere Ausgang der SPS sollte dann z.B. durch eine Sicherheits SPS überwacht werden damit eine Betriebsart Sicher angewählt ist.
Zudem kommt noch dazu was passiert wenn der Bediener im aktiven Programmlauf die Betriebsart Einrichtebetrieb anwählt? Was man soll es nicht glauben des öfteren vorkommt.


----------



## istat_gb (6 August 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehe den Schlüsselschalter in der Sicherheitsfunktion mit der Bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtung da ja hier der Verriegelungsschalter überbrückt wird! Und als weitere SIFU dann die Freigabe mit der Zustimmeinrichtung. Kann Dir gerne mal ein Beispiel senden mit der Sistema!


 
ALso, in 2 getrennten SF - dann versteh ich es bzw. hätte es genau so gemacht... 
Nur hatte ich da probleme, die SF für den Schlüsselschalter zu definieren.

die "normale" SF würde ja dann grob lauten (Beispiel): Zustimmtaster - Sicherheits SPS - Robotersteuerung

Nur wie sieht die SF mit dem Schlüsselschalter aus? und noch eine "blöde" Frage: Gibt es überhaupt 2-Kanalige Schlüsselschalter?

@Safety: Du kannst mir gern ein beispiel mit dem Schlüsselschalter zukommen lassen. Meine Mailadresse hast du noch?

@Rene_SPS: SO, wie du es beschreibst klingt es nach einem Kat 2 System - richtig?


----------



## Safety (6 August 2009)

Hallo Rene_SPS,


> Denke nicht, dass man das alles so einfach sehen kann! Es gibt ja nunmal C-Normen und in diesen steht oft, das z.B. die trennende Schutzeinrichtung, die Wahl der Betriebsart und das Drücken der Zustimmtaste im Einrichtebetrieb zur Antriebsfreigabe alle als getrennte Sicherheitsfunktionen zu Beurteilen sind.


In Welchen Normen wird dies gefordert? 
Und was ist bei meinem Beispiel anders?



> Es ist schon richtig, das man in einer Sicherheits SPS im Einrichtebetrieb die trennende Schutzeinrichtung überbrückt. Aber man muss ja auch die Sichere Anwahl der Betreibsarten beurteilen.


 
Und genau das mache ich doch mit der SIFU Betriebsartenwahl, ich bewerte das Umschalten auf einen Sicheren Zustand, bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel Einrichten. Hier wird durch einen Schlüsselschalter alles sicher abgeschaltet und was da noch auf die Normal-SPS geht hat nur was mit dem Prozess zu tun aber nichts mit der Sicherheit also gehört dies auch nicht in die SIFU! 



> Das sagt aus, es gibt einen Schlüsselschalter mit dem man die Betriebsarten anwählt dieser schaltet meistens den Eingang an einer Standart SPS, der nicht sichere Ausgang der SPS sollte dann z.B. durch eine Sicherheits SPS überwacht werden damit eine Betriebsart Sicher angewählt ist.


 
Also noch mal die SIFU ist betätigen eines Schlüsselschalters und Maschine in einen Sicheren zustand bringen und alle anderen Betriebsarten sicher verhindern. Und wenn wir beim Einrichten bleiben, freigeben einer bestimmten Gefahr unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen (Schrittbetrieb, sichere verminderte Geschwindigkeit) auch wenn die Tür offen ist und wenn eine Zustimmeinrichtung betätigt wird. Man könnte jetzt den Zustimmschalter auch noch in die SIFU mit aufnehmen. 
Also für mich gehört der Betriesartenwahlschalter der Verriegelungsschalter und die Steuerung und die Aktoren in diese SIFU, eine weitere währe dann Zustimmeinrichtung und Steuerung Aktoren.

Was hier die Normale SPS macht ist nicht zu bewerten wenn man die Sichere Abschaltung über Sicherheitsbausteine macht, was man wohl machen muss wenn man einen entsprechenden PLr erreichen will!


----------



## istat_gb (6 August 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Also für mich gehört der Betriesartenwahlschalter der Verriegelungsschalter und die Steuerung und die Aktoren in diese SIFU, eine weitere währe dann Zustimmeinrichtung und Steuerung Aktoren.


 
Hallo Safety!

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso die Verriegelungsschalter mit in die SF kommen. Die werden doch überbrückt - und somit ist es doch eigtl egal, was die Schalter "machen", oder?

Wenn es jetzt so wäre, dass im Einrichtbetrieb alles "normal" läuft und erst, wenn die Verriegelungsschalter melden, dass eine Tür oder was auch immer geöffnet wird, eine sicher reduzierte Geschsindigkeit gefahren werden soll würde ich diese mit einbinden.



Ähm, kurze allgemeine Anmerkung: Sollten wir für diese Diskussion nicht lieber nen neuen Threat eröffnen? Ich glaube, wir schweifen ganz schön vom Thema ab.......


----------



## Rene_sps (6 August 2009)

@isat_gb: ja das wäre Kategorie 2

@safty: Also gefordert wird es z.B. in der C Norm DIN EN ISO 23125 Werkzeugmaschinen-Sicherheit-Drehmaschinen.

Also denke zu verstehen was du mir sagen möchtest! Aber möchte dir mal kurz erläutern wie es bei uns ist. Kann ja sein das ich die Sicherheitsketten die ganze Zeit falsch aufstelle. Werde hier mal versuchen zu zeigen wie es angeschlossen ist oder besser wie der Ablauf ist.

Schlüsselschalter --> Eingänge Normale SPS --> CPU --> Ausgänge Normale SPS --> Sicherheits SPS --> Eingänge SPS

Also die Sicherheits SPS soll hier über wachen das die Betrebsart wirklich da ist. Erst wenn die Sicherheits SPS auch diese Betriebsart meldet ist die Betriebsart wirklich gegeben.

Vielleicht nerve ich ja jetzt aber kann ich den ganzen kram mit der SPS weglassen, und nur Schlüsselschalter, Sicherheits SPS und Aktor der dann noch kommt nehmen?
Das wäre toll!!! 
Verstehe das auch nicht, wieso der Sicherheitsschalter da noch ne Rolle spielt. Es ist doch so, wenn eine andere Betreibsart ausser Einrichten angewählt ist, kann der Bediener die Türe garnicht öffnen. Sie bleibt verriegelt. Oder gerade drum?


----------



## istat_gb (6 August 2009)

Rene_sps schrieb:


> @isat_gb: ja das wäre Kategorie 2
> 
> @safty: Also gefordert wird es z.B. in der C Norm DIN EN ISO 23125 Werkzeugmaschinen-Sicherheit-Drehmaschinen.
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem was ich hier sehe ist die Standard-SPS, die du ja im Prinzip in ein Kat.2 System einbinden möchtest... Hier werden nicht die erforderlichen Ansprüche an die verwendeten Bauteile erfüllt - würde ich sagen.

Meinst du, du kannst einen kleinen Teil (der hier für uns wichtig ist) aus der Norm mal rauskopieren?

So, wie du es beschreibst erscheint es mir so, als ob du nur kontrollierst, ob das Signal für die Betriebsart (BA) richtig aus der Standard-SPS raus kommt.

Bei uns ist es so, dass wenn ich auf "Einrichten" (beispielsweise E2 oder E7-Schließung) stelle, die Anlage eigtl erstmal nichts macht. und das ist doch eigentlich das wichtige - denke ich. es geht ja nicht darum, dass das Signal richtig raus kommt, sondern dass die gefahrbringenden Antriebe das entsprechende machen.

Also, wenn ich die Anlage von Automatik auf Einrichten schalte, geht die Anlage beispielsweise in STOP - also, das wäre meine erste SF:

Schlüsselschalter - Sicherheits-SPS - Aktoren

Wenn ich also über Kat3 oder 4 die Energie wegschalte habe ich im Prinzip den Automatikmodus sicher verhindert.


der 2. Punkt: Die Anlage (Roboter beispielsweise) kann nur bewegt werden, solange der Zustimmtaster gedrückt wird - also (Beispiel):

Zustimmtaster - Sicherheits-SPS - Robotersteuerung

Wenn hier jetzt natürlich noch unterschieden wird, ob die Tür geöffnet oder geschlossen ist würde der verriegelungsschalter noch mit in die SF kommen. 


Also so ähnlich hätte ich es damals aufgestellt.



Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, was genau passiert, wenn die Anlage auf die BA Einrichten geschaltet wird.





> Es ist doch so, wenn eine andere Betreibsart ausser Einrichten angewählt ist, kann der Bediener die Türe garnicht öffnen. Sie bleibt verriegelt. Oder gerade drum?


Wenn die Tür mit Zuhaltung ist - dann sollte es so sein ;-) wie ist euer "Einrichten" denn genau definiert?




So, mal schauen, was die profis hierzu sagen...


André


----------



## Stan (5 März 2010)

Bitte klicken Sie auf eines der 'Direkt antworten'-Symbole unten rechts in den Beiträgen, um unkompliziert direkt in der Themenansicht auf einen Beitrag zu antworten.


----------



## Stan (5 März 2010)

test sil test


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2010)

Hallo Stan,
willkommen im >SPS-Forum<, wie man auf
einen Thread Antwortet hast du jetzt gelernt. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nur weiter so 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Stan (5 März 2010)

Hallo Dumbledore,

die EN1034-1 für Papiermaschinen befindet sich gerade in Überarbeitung. Zukünftig wird die 954-1, die nur noch bis ende 2011 angewendet werden darf, durch die B-Normen EN 13849 u. EN62061 ersetzt. Bis zur Überarbeitung der EN1034-1 ist die Harmonisierung der Norm gemäß MRL ausgesetzt.
Die neue EN1034-1 schreibt vor, dass Anlaufwarneinrichtungen den Sicherheits-Integritätslevel SIL1 od. den Performance-Level PL c entsprechen muß. D.h. alle Komponenten der Sicherheitskette (Sensor/Logik/Aktor) müssen SIL 1 / PL c geeignet sein. Um eine SIL 1 - geignete SPS und einem SIL 1 - geeigneten akustischen u. optischen Signalgeber kommt man nicht mehr herum. Durch eine reine Stromüberwachung der Signalgeräte kann nicht auf die korrekte funktion der Geräte geschlossen werden. Die Berechnung der Sicherheitskette ist so nicht gegeben.
Dieses gilt übriges für alle größeren, unübersichtlichen Maschinen. 
Der Einsatz von SIL 1 - fähigen Geräten bei Anlaufwarneinrichtungen in der gesamte Kette wird also unumgänglich sein. Namhafte Hersteller von Papiermaschienen praktizieren dieses bereits.
Ein Lieferant von SIL - geeigneten Signalgeräten ist z.B. die Firma Pfannenberg GmbH (www.pfannenberg.com)

Ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dumbledore (16 März 2010)

Stan schrieb:


> ... Die neue EN1034-1 schreibt vor, dass Anlaufwarneinrichtungen den Sicherheits-Integritätslevel SIL1 od. den Performance-Level PL c entsprechen muß. D.h. alle Komponenten der Sicherheitskette (Sensor/Logik/Aktor) müssen SIL 1 / PL c geeignet sein. Um eine SIL 1 - geignete SPS und einem SIL 1 - geeigneten akustischen u. optischen Signalgeber kommt man nicht mehr herum. ... Ein Lieferant von SIL - geeigneten Signalgeräten ist z.B. die Firma Pfannenberg GmbH


 
Ich lese diese Nachricht gerade erst, da wir wieder mal dieses Problem bearbeiten. Wir waren auch schon auf die neuen Geräte gestossen (z.B. Pfannenberg Quadro F12-SIL (Blitzleuchte) und DS10-SIL (akustischer Signalgeber). Damit wäre die Frage nach zugelassenen Geräten mit den passenden Werten für eine Nachrechnung nach EN13849 schon mal gelöst. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Was uns aber immer noch unklar ist, ist die Auswertung bzw. die Verschaltung mit einer "normalen" Steuerung. Das Handbuch zur Quadro F12-SIL weist so nette darauf hin, dass "Testfunktionen im übergeordneten Leitsystem und entsprechende Maßnahmen bei Fehlermeldungen ... den Anforderungen an funktionale Sicherheit gemäß IEC/EN61508 entsprechen [müssen]".

Das ist aber leichter geschrieben als getan.

Immerhin kommt das Startsignal (das den Startablauf in Gang setzt) normalerweise aus einer "normalen" Steuerung (SPS oder PLS) und wird oft sogar in der Warte am Bedienbild ausgelöst - es ist also i.d.R. kein Hardware-Taster. 

Den Ablauf des Starts samt überwachten Zeiten und Antivalenzschaltung zur Prüfung der sicheren Geber könnte man nun in einer Sicherheits-SPS machen, wie z.B. oben im Beispiel von jokab-safety ja gezeigt. ABER: als Ergebnis wird ja eine Startfreigabe erzeugt, die gegebenenfalls für ganze Anlagen gilt - die wird doch dann wieder in die "normale" SPS als "normaler" Eingang geführt werden müssen - oder wie kann bzw. muss man das normengerecht ausführen? Gibt es da irgendwo ein konkretes, reales Schaltbeispiel?

EDIT: Da meine Frage scheinbar nicht deutlich zu verstehen ist, nochmal der Kern der Sache: Wie weit kann bzw. muss die Auswertung in einer Sicherheits-SPS geschehen wenn sowohl der Auslöser als auch das Ergebnis der "Anlaufwarnung" in einer normalen Steuerung liegen muss. Ich sehe sicherheitstechnisch keinen Vorteil darin, z.B. die Zeiten und die Fehlerauswertung "sicher" auszuführen wenn das Ergebnis doch wieder "unsicher" abgefragt werden muss. 

Kurz gesagt - die Frage der Auswertung dieser SIL-gerechten Alarmgeber ist immer noch unklar. Jede Hilfe wäre willkommen ...

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------

